# Cryptocoryne x willisii? (Or other?)



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I posted this in the Plant ID forum, but I never found a 100% id. Wondering if some of the Cprypt experts can identify this one. The first post is just the foliage (submersed) and the last set of pics are after separating plantlets (so I got some pics of the root structure).

It seems like it's too small to be 'lucens', too colored to be 'parva'...Here's the link to the thread with pictures:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/51838-common-foreground-plant.html

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Umm, albida maybe?

Remember, lots of crypts start small... but I think the coloration is wrong for lucens.

Really nice looking crypt at any rate!

Edit: After looking at the pics again, I have no idea. Those are tiny!
Feel free to shoot me a pm when you have some for sale...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to update, I emailed the supplier (DUHHH! Why didn't I think of that sooner?) He said this:

"Dear David, Thank you for your interest in our products and your order with us. The plant in question is indeed cryptocoryne willisii x lucens as has been suggested by several participants of the discussion  
http://www.aquariumgarden.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=9255&category_id=1420

This cryptocoryne is indeed very hardy and is an excellent ground cover plant. Please let us know if you have more questions, we'll be happy to help. Sincerely Yours,Vic.AquariumGarden.com "

I posted this in the Plant ID forum.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW Dave, so what is keeping yours so small? The provided link says it should be 15-25 cm. Your's looks quite short, yet has been growing.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW Dave, so what is keeping yours so small? The provided link says it should be 15-25 cm. Your's looks quite short, yet has been growing.


Maybe it's just taking a long time to get established. I had so many problems with algae early on, and then I pulled it up and relocated it after I got things going. But even the new leaves seem to hug the ground. I wonder if my water/lights have any effect. My water is fairly hard with a higher pH and I've still got that 50/50 actinic lighting. Maybe all the "blue" light is keeping them from growing "up"? I won't be able to get new bulbs until July (budget...).

I just pulled them apart in about 20 plantelets and re-did my scape. I'll just have to leave them alone for a good month and see what they do. I knida hope they stay low. If they do, they'll make a cool-looking carpet of sorts.

Also, if they are still growing low to the ground in the next month, I'd like to send some out to people on the forum with different water/light conditions to see if that's a factor. But if they start getting taller, I'll just assume it was an acclimation "phase".

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Isn't this plant thing fun?! You just never know what you're gonna get. Then add all the variations and the possibilities are endless.


----------

